# R.i.p. Jj cale



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Just got the sad news he died last night. A fine songwriter and great guitar and session man. Wrote the classic, Call Me The Breeze and buncha songs slowhand Clapton recorded including, After Midnight, Crazy Mama, Cocaine... He had put out new& good stuff in recent years... RIP JJ. meanwhile, "I keep on blowing down the road"...


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Forgot to mention, his '73 album, "Naturally" is superb classic...


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Correction, "Naturally" came out in '72. Not a bad song on it. WTH, no JJ CALE fans among 2 coolers?!?


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

*Hope your. Traveling Light*

RIP


----------



## realwrangler (Jan 21, 2011)

Rip. had not heard he passed, naturally is pretty high up there on my favorite album list. He was a cool cat that left his mark for sure


----------



## corkynhouston (May 31, 2013)

*RIP JJ Cale*

Definitely an influence on a lot of people and will be missed.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

pickn'fish said:


> Correction, "Naturally" came out in '72. Not a bad song on it. WTH, no JJ CALE fans among 2 coolers?!?


I am a big fan and posted this Saturday 5 AM on the TTMB Forum. We posted a lot of his music on weekend music thread as well. Awesome songwriter and entertainer as well. He will be missed. sad_smiles


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Great article on another website called JJ "master of minimalism". Great description he w as very understated and tasteful. I was somewhat surprised J. Beck called him a major influence and of course Clapton said the same thing. Also, M.Knopfler cited Cale as a mentor. A funny story was when he was asked if he wanted to open for Phish, Cale replied Country Joe and the Fish? Lol. Haven't been on this forum since my post on Cale. When weather cools we should have a 2cool jam session if any are interested. Pick a spot outdoors for acoutics maybe?...


----------

